# 

## OlesyaAny

,  ,    01.01.16  09.01.16    2/2,     44 ,    - 120,      ( 12.01  22.01)  ,     .        , ,  ,      .      .

33      , 9.01.  ,     - 11 .

    9   ( ) 9  8. = 72

    6   11  = 66.

            ?    72 ,      5- .

    (22.01)    - 80 

80-72( )=8 .

 , 33         , 8 ,  09.01 -    ,     09.01.   .

, ,  .

----------


## Andron Step

> ?    72 ,      5- .


   .  .       ?

,    ,                           (  588). 

     11  15 . 
16   -        ,         . 
,          ,   ,  5        ,      . 
 ?        .

----------

*OlesyaAny*,  11

----------


## GSokolov

> 09.01.


  ,   ,  .  44    8,   __  36 ,   33   ,  3.      ,    .

----------

*GSokolov*,              ...  :   8          ,

----------


## GSokolov

**,   -  , ,        30.11.05  05-1341,                 , ..        -       .

----------

*GSokolov*,  ...     
  8  1966 . N 13/-21

----------


## GSokolov

,    .  ,        .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


 ,     *OlesyaAny*      ,   .                ,    .

----------

,  .4 .    ,          .           .1,    ,       (..   )    . ,     :



> ,       .


   :
      1-    8    .    .                     .4   ,    .    9-    , ..   .

     ,           -       .   ,           .  .

----------

(   )      .
   ,      , ..      .
:  = ,  = 
  ,    ,     ,    .

 :
  ,    = 
  ,    = 

   :  = ,  = ׸ ()

          ,   .
:
  ,   ׸ = 
 - ׸,    = 


    . 
  =  ()
  =  ( )

  ,  ,    ,  »     ,         .

.     ,      ,     .   ,      ,     .              -  .

  ,    = 
*  ,    =*

----------


## Andron Step

> 


        "**  ",       " "???


    -   (. 106; 107; 112  ).     .          ,   ,         .
               ,       . 

  . 113            ,       .


> :
> ....   .....     ...... 
> 2) **   , ** ....    ........


                  , ,           .       . 



> 3).......     .....                    .


            , , ,   , ,                   . 
   ,          ,  


> **


 :        ,        .          ,   ,             ,    ,       . 


    ,    1966 .      1966 .          .   .

----------

,   ? ,  2005  - ,      ,   2016 ?

     30.11.2005 N 05-1341,   :



> ,       .


  ,      :
  AndronStep  06.02.2016 .  , 



> 


 , AndronStep,     AndronStep.               ,      14 .

----------


## Andron Step

> ,      14 .


 106, 107  113                 .

----------


## Andron Step

> 30.11.2005 N 05-1341,   :


.          ,     ,   12 .
 1         . 
 ?
1)       ?
2)        (     ).
3)  . 
 ,           . 
   ,     10 ,      .

----------

?

 , .  -      12-    , ..       .         ,  ?
,  , ..   .

----------


## Andron Step

> , .  -      12-    , ..       .         ,  ?
> ,  , ..   .


,     ?

----------


## Andron Step

> , .  -      12-    , ..       .


     .     ,         . 
        .






> ,  ?
> ,  , ..   .


    ,       ,  12     .

   . 



> - ,                   ,   *  ,     * ,           **


           (. 106; 107  ;  )   ,   ,      . 

  . 113          ,      ,    ,        . 153       . 
             .  . 153      ,      ,       1966 .      . 423  ,         ,     .

   . 153                (  ),    ,      . 3 ,        ,        .

----------


## GSokolov

-     .



> .1,    ,       (..   )    .


   .1   .             ,      ,   .  1966   ,          ,       588.     05-1341   .1,  .4  .
 #11       ,      ,   ,        ,    ,      ,  ** , .  ,    __ .        .      ,     .1 ,                 :



> ,       .
>         ,     .
> ,        ,         ,     ,   ,       ,   .


   ,            __      ,  ..     ,      ,     ,



> ,          152  ,   . 153       .


                ,           .

----------

*GSokolov*,    ,           ,  .

     ,   ,   ,            . .    " ".

,      ,      , ..  ,    .

AndronStep, ,    ,     , ..  .

----------

> ,           .


   ,       ,             ,    ,           ?    1980    1980 + 14*11 = 2134       ,    . 

            ,      ,        .

 :       2134 ,     154  .       ,           : 154 - 154 () = 0

----------


## GSokolov

> ,       ,


  .   _  _ ,     .             .    ,  ,    ,     .




> ,      ,        .


         ,     -       .               .      ,          ,    .1  1966 .     .4,            .




> 2134 ,     154  .


  ,     ,      ?               ,   588. , ,   ,       ,        *Andron Step*  (   __  ).            588,          ,       ,        ,           .

----------

.      ,    .   ,       ,          .     .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,       ,


    ?    -   ,      .

----------

113



> **  ,     -  (  ), ,   ** ,      - .

----------


## GSokolov

,    ,        __  .     __     ,        . 113     .
      ,           - ,   , : 



> - ,              
>   :     (),         -  ** .


           ,     __ .
P.S.   - ,       11 .   8    __  ,   44   36     ,          .  33,  (-) 11,   36,  44. .. 8   -        -   ,   .       .

----------

> ,    ,          .


  .      .       :



> ,       .


P.S.



> - ,       11 .   8


1-       ,   ,    8    ,  3   .     - ,   .     9-   11    

1- ... 8  , 3 
4- ... 11 
5- ... 11 
9- ... 11 

 : 44 ,     36. 
     = 36 - 3 - 11 - 11 = *11*
..   4            .

----------


## Andron Step

> , .  -      12-    , ..       .         ,  ?
> ,  , ..   .


**, ,            ?

----------

*Andron Step*,   ,            .          ,      .

  .          12- .       .      .       ,          .          .

----------


## Andron Step

> ,      .


    ,        .

   .                 ?

----------



----------


## GSokolov

> 1-       ,   ,    8    ,  3   .


       . , **  (..   , __ ) ** ,   . 99  .
   -       ,    ,           ,    ,    8 .   1  ?




> = 36 - 3 _- 11 - 11_ = 11
> ..   4            .


   ,    , ..      ?   3  , ..   (  -)    ,      ?   8               (    ,   3  ),        ?




> ,   ,   ,            . .    " ".


     .    ,     1966    ,          ,    .  ..  ,           ,     .

----------

> ,    , ..


        .    .

     .153  ,     .  .
    ,      .  ,    .

         :   ,   .

P.S. 36 - 3 (1- ) - 11 (2- ) - 11 (*3-* ) = 11

----------

https://my.mail.ru/mail/elka-1972/video/1181/889.html

----------


## GSokolov

> .153  ,     .  .


 ,    , ,         .   * *  __ . ,    ,    ,       .        ,        .

----------

.            .

    10-  1/1    1- ,  31- .  ,         .    ,           .        16   10       160 :
1,3,5,7,9,11,...,31. ,        : 1-  9 .  .

 1.
        160 .
   .  , , , ,                , ..   ,  ,   ?

  ,  ,    ,    .
 GSokolov' "   = "  .

 2.
   .      ,   150 . ,      16      ,    160 .  10  .

 ,   10       31    **    .

  : "!      !" ()   , ,    , , ,  : 10() - 10(,     ) = 0  !!!  ,   ,  ?

   -           ?     ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  ,    ,    .
>  GSokolov' "   = "  .


 ,      ?              ,     .        ,   -         -    ,   .




> ,   10       31        .


     . 99    ,  ,       .




> ,   ,  ?


 , ,    .         ,          .      .         .    .    ,          .     ,     ,        .            ,     .

**,     :      1-  23-,        .        ,             1- ?      ?

----------

...      ,  ,     ...



> ,


  ,  ? )
,   ,  -    ,  , ..      #11 :



> ,    =


  .   .

,   ,          ?    :                   , ..   ?     ?    ,    .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   ,          ?    :                   , ..   ?     ?    ,    .


   ,  ,      ,     .    ,   , -   ,       . ,         __   (     ..      ),    ,         ,   ,    (      )       .         ,      - * * .                 .      ,   (       , .1  1966 .    ),         .
,  (),      ,    . ..      ,         ?       ,   ,    ,      .

----------

> ,  ,      ,     .


  ,   .          .153.       " =    =    =         ". . .

----------

-          .

  ,       ,   -  .     16   ,       : 1-  9- .    ,   .   GSokolov'  .    :
-          140 .     20 , ..   160 .      20 ,  ,    , ..       .    .

     ,   :
-    , ..,   ?   ...      !

----------


## GSokolov

> " =    =    =         ". . .


      .       05-1341 :



> ,          152  ,   . 153       .
> ...
>         ,     . ,        ,         ,     ,   ,       ,   .





> GSokolov'  .    :          140 .     20 , ..   160 .      20 ,  ,    , ..       .    .


     .   _ 20  _ ,      ,      ( ).    !    !  ?   ?             . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   , .. .

    ,  1-  9-     ,  29-  31-       .   .        "  = "

.    ,   -       . , ,  .

----------

:Girl Smile: 
 :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------

**,  ...  ...         ...

----------


## GSokolov

,   , ,        ,   .    ... :Negative: 



> "  = "


 :Stop:  :Nea:   ...  ,           .    __...   - !      ,  ,            , (   ?),     36,   11?
 ,    ,   . 99   - *  ,  * ,      " ",   "".               .



> ...  ...


 :Drinks:  :Drinks:

----------


## polnaluna

,  , ,    :   2016. 120  ,    200 ,   40 ,  10 000,  .   ?

----------


## GSokolov

,       (8   , 7  5  ),       2-   ,      (  ).        .

----------

*polnaluna*,  40               ?

----------

(     )

----------


## polnaluna

,      .

----------

*polnaluna*, ?   200        ,        ,   ?

----------


## polnaluna

,  ,    .  : 01.01.  6.00  12.00; 02.01.  6.00  11.00; 03.01.  6.00  11.00: 04.01 ; 05.01  12.00  18.00; 6.01  12.00  18.00; 07.01  12.00.  18.00; 08.01.  12.00  18.00.   01  08.01 40        . -      ,    ,          .

----------

.     40    80 .

 =    +    +    =
= 200* + 40* + 0.5*2* + 78* = 319*

,     ""            / 200 ( ),  :
 =  / 120 ( )

----------


## polnaluna

10 632,27      :     120  = 83,33,      = 50.   -?           5-  ,   ,     ,    .    40     ?     ,         .

----------

*polnaluna*,         ,     .

   .

  40   ,  ,   80   ,   .    ,  .     80   , .. ,    ,     .

    200 : 40+78 = 118  , 2    80  ...

----------

P.S.      ?    .

----------


## polnaluna

, ,   .  :yes:

----------


## polnaluna

?

----------

*polnaluna*,          ,         .

      200,  160       80,  40.      40* .

.             ,        8     .

----------


## polnaluna

,  ,   .

----------


## ann67

?..

----------

*ann67*,  1922      :



> 60.       ,      (. 94  .),  .             ,                **   ,   **  (. 109  .).

----------

6 :



> ) 1    ; 
> 
>    ) 22    9  1905 .; 
> 
>    ) 12     ; 
> 
>    ) 18     ; 
> 
>    ) 1    ; 
> ...

----------


## ann67

. :think:        . 
                   .      :Smilie:

----------

:Big Grin: 



> ) 1    ; 
> 
>    ) 22    9  1905 .; 
> 
>    ) 12     ; 
> 
>    ) 18     ; 
> 
>    ) 1    ; 
> ...


   7    "25 ",     ?  :Smilie:

----------

**,   ...



> 132.    ,   ,   8    8   ,          6    6   .

----------

> ,         .


,      ,     .             .       120    9 . 92    .     1  8        ( )   96.  -  ?      ?      ,  -  ?   ,  " "  .   .

----------

,    ,  ,    ,  .    .  96*2 .
   .           .

----------

!

----------


## GSokolov

> .     40    80 .


!  120    200    120   ! :Scare:  ,   ,  ,   80.   ,   . 149  . **,         ?




> ,    ,  ,    ,  .


 -     .   ,     .      . 152  ,   153  .

----------

*GSokolov*, 
  ,    08.08.1966 N 465/-21



> 1.     (, , ),        **   .


      30.11.05  05-1341



> ,       .


  :
40    ,     120 
80   ,     120 
80        120

----------

> 120    200    120      !


     200-120 = 80  
40       .         .

, --,  !

----------

:
*-       ?!*

    .          :
- ,  ,  40      .      120   .

 ,  -      . GSokolov,  ,     ?

----------


## GSokolov

**,    ,  *polnaluna* ** ,       , ,  (    ).      .1   ,      .         __  __ .          588,           ( ,    ).    -     .  
           (  ),           ,  .
,   ,     , ..         .            .




> 40    ,     120 
> 80   ,     120


  " "?      ,   " ".      ,        .        .         ,   ,   ,     .          24  __,      ?      ?         ?           ,  , ,  ..       ,        .




> .          :
> - ,  ,  40      .      120   .


             . , ,        .     ,     .     __   ,   __ _   ._   .




> GSokolov,  ,     ?


 , ,    .   .   ,   .

----------

,    ,            ,     .              ,   .         120-  ,    160-.

----------

> :
> -       ?!
> 
>     .          :
> - ,  ,  40      .      120   .


+1000.

----------

**, ,   ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 120-  ,    160-.


 ,       . 99  ,         ,   ** __ ?

----------

...  - 23- , +12  .  - ...     ,     .   -  ,      20    48- .    !   16,  """     .
          184 .

   ,       ,    . :Abuse:

----------

**,  , ,  ...       )   ,   ,     ,    !

         ,   ,   ! (1/2)

----------

> ,       . 99  ,         ,   ** __ ?


 :EEK!:               ,     125    ...
,        ,   .      !

----------

**,           ,     .     ,      GSokolov'

----------

:Rofl: 
... .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   .


     ( ?)  . 99  :



> - ,        :  *   ()*,         -            .


 ,       (. 91-93)   ,  .   ,   (,     )       ( ..   )  588                    ,    .

----------


## polnaluna

[/QUOTE]             .       120    9 . 92    .     1  8        ( )   96.  -  ?      ?      ,  -  ?   ,  " "  .[/QUOTE]
 GSokolov,   ,       ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


      ,       ,      () .       ,         8-   40   ,               .  ,     ,  ,     ,         , ..            .
         ,      ,       (. 153  ).
 ( )   ,           (. 104  ) ( ,     )        .
 ,    ,  ,     ,      20%     , ..  96    92   ,  188   .         ,  ;   ,   .

----------


## polnaluna

!      .    : 96      + 120     +  124    .   3170. 3170  120  + 1146,48    (3170/120*124*35% (  35%  )) + 1887,52    + 5072   (3170/120*96*2)    : 11276.  .

----------

:        ?          .-    5-            120    164,5 ? (   )

----------

**,    ,             .

    ,         .           ,         164.5

----------

,

----------


## GSokolov

> : 96      + 120     +  124   .   3170. 3170  120  + 1146,48    (3170/120*124*35% (  35%  )) + 1887,52    + 5072   (3170/120*96*2)    : 11276.  .


, ,           ?  ,             11276?

----------


## polnaluna

,     ,     ,       ,     .          09.01.       .    ?

----------


## GSokolov

-  -        .  , ,       .    .   __      . ,  ,  ,  ,     __    ,      . ,      ,     .

----------

,  polnaluna.    ,             ( ),        . ( 133  )     -    ,     ,    .     .        ,  .

----------

**,  ,    ...   6204      124,        92...  :         ,        - .  polnaluna   GSokolov',   ...

----------

296 .    .  , ,  -    .

            .

----------


## polnaluna

,     , .  ,  "  "   .      ,   "",       .     .                  .     ?     (    ).                .  ,     ,   ,   .     ,     " "    ? - .

----------

> ,     " "    ?


 .    (   ):

1.     120    *6204*, ,   3170   3034   
2.         24    *6204*,  3170 , 1268    1766   
3.         48    *6204*,  3170 , 2536    498   

  :      -,        ,   -,      . ,   -         .

 :        .

----------


## polnaluna

,       .         ,         .       GSokolov   .

----------


## GSokolov

> :        .


, ,    . , ,     ,     .     -  ,        ,    .

----------

,     ,     ,   :

 / = / * 

   :
 / = 6204/120 * 216 = 11167.20

----------


## GSokolov

,       -  2007      "  ...  ".      .    ,   .   .

----------

*GSokolov*,      6204       .        .
3170 - 
5072 -   
1146.48 -   
====
9388.48

   = 11167.20 - 9388.48 = *1778.72*

----------


## polnaluna

,     . -      .     ,           ,      .        .     -   ,       .  ...    ,         ,        (     , ).

----------

*polnaluna*,  ,  ,    ...     :

 ---------------    
 ------------ 

 = / *

----------


## GSokolov

> .


.    (       )  __ .  ,     (  )    __ .        .

----------


## polnaluna

,                 .

----------

*GSokolov*,   ?   ,   ? )

----------


## GSokolov

__    ,      .   ,  -          ,        .         ,       .   , 



> .

----------


## Andron Step

> ,       (. 91-93)   ,  .   ,   (,     )       ( ..   )  588


   3  -        .



> ... ....           (, , )  .


[b]   588    [b],       ,    .

----------


## Andron Step

P. S.      ,              (. 104  )

   .
1)   -       (. 91-93  )
2)   -     (   )            ,         (. 91  )
3)  -       (   )       (. 104  )



              ,        (. 37  , . . 106  107  ).
         (. 113  )   ,     . 

:
1)           ? ,  ,              ,         (. 113  ).       . 
2)     ()      ? ,  ,    ()        ,         (. 113  ).
 ,       ,          .  .

----------


## GSokolov

*Andron Step*,    **,     __  ,      ,   . 91, 92  .   ,    ,      40-     __.                        .    ?       __  -     . 



> 


  , .      __   ,        ,        .   (       )    "",   .

----------


## Andron Step

> , .      __   ,        ,        .


 ,      ,     .


   ,  . 3  ( )  . 153  ,      . 423         .  . 1   . 153   . 

    .        ""         ( ## 30  31),          . 3.          . 

     120 . 1  5     "" .           ,     120 ,   . 153             ,    . 3     ,      (      . 1 ).

  . 3   ,        .

----------


## Andron Step

. 



> ,  ,





> ,       ,


  ?   .  . 153     *""*.




> ,     ,            ,          ....   ...      .... .   ...    * ,    *


 . 1  (   )  . 153     . ,   ,  ""                  


> *  ,     *


  ......

----------

"  . 153             "
   . 153  ,    ?    , -.

----------


## Andron Step

> .                 ?


 **  1966  (50  )   ""           (. 3 ),      (. 153  ,     ,    ).

----------

*Andron Step*,     ...    -  ...

      -  ,  ...     .423,    **:



> [__ ]  ,


.3   .153              ,    ...

You see?

----------


## Andron Step

> *Andron Step*,     ...    -  ...


 :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> . 153  ,    ?    , -.


-   .  __ ,     , ,     ,    .   1966   "  ",  "  ".




> ?   .  . 153     "".


  .    ,         , .3       .      ,               .  1966            (   1972 ),   " ",            .         -  8  __  (,        XXIII     1966 ). **, ,    ,         .

----------


## Andron Step

> .


 


> .3       .


 .

----------


## GSokolov

,  -.
   ,  .3 __       ,     ,    ,      ,  "  "     "  ".   .3    .       .1 , ..  ,                          .

----------


## Andron Step

> ,  -.
>    ,  .3 __       ,     ,    ,      ,  "  "     "  ".   .3    .


    .  "  "   "  "   


> ,  ,


 ?   .  ,           1966      .       ,       (. 1 )               ,    . 153  .







> .1 , ..  ,                          .


  . 3 .   ,  **   ()            1966 .   3   ,   . 153     .

----------


## GSokolov

, ,         , __ ,   .             ,   __       .      ,                    .        ,   .

----------


## Andron Step

> ,                    .        ,   .


   .   .      120 (10   12) . 2 ; 5  8     ,    . 1      . 
             11; 14  17  -     .

   . 153             ,      .      36   120,              .    84     84 . 

  ?  ,                         ,      ,    ,      .           ,     .

----------

> -   .   ,     , , _ _ ,    .   1966   "  ",  "  ".


 ,  .(116  ).


> ,       , _  _ .              ,      .


 ,     ,   .      ,    ,       ?
-, " "  ""  "" -  .
  ,     -   .       ,    !

----------

> ?  ,                         ,      ,    ,      .           ,     .


, , , .   ,        ?  ?.



> ,     .


,     ? ,   .



> .





> .


              -   ,  ,     .

----------


## Andron Step

> -   ,  ,     .


     106; 107  113  .

   -  ,        . 
    .      . 
  . 113   ,

----------


## GSokolov

> . 153             ,      .      36   120


   . 153    "  ",     !    .




> .


     .            - . ,    .




> 


    .     "  ", ..       .  " "   ,       "  ",        .     1966        ,               ,   , (      ) _  _ ,    ,   ,  .      ,       . ..                    ,          .  ,     ,       ,       .

----------


## Andron Step

> , , , .   ,        ?  ?.


  107        .  ,           . 

 112 **  .
       "  "    .




> ,     ? ,   .


      (. 103  ) =    (. 113  ).

----------


## Andron Step

> . 153    "  ",     !    .
> 
>      .            - . ,    .


        11  17       ,     120 ,      .

    11  17   - 84 . 
       11  17   120 .

----------


## GSokolov

> 11  17   - 84 .
>        11  17   120 .


    ,   .     ?    ,   ,       .          .    - .

----------


## Andron Step

> ,   .     ?


  ,          " ".

          ,        ,      " ".

----------


## GSokolov

> ,          " ".


        !    588,       . ,           ,  , -,    , -,   ,        __ ,  -,  1966      ,       -             .         ,   ,      ,    .




> ,        ,      " ".


   ,   ,    ?   ́,        __      .              ,      588 __ .  ,   - .         ,             __    . ,     .

----------


## Andron Step

> !    588,       . ,           ,  , -,    , -,   ,        __ ,  -,  1966      ,       -             .


 ,   1966    " "      ,     "[b][/U]  ".    113   ,        ???





> ,   ,    ?


,       ,    ???  ,                    . 




> ́,        __      .


,       .      ,  ,           . 

   -      ,   -   ,   ,    -   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   1966    " "


-  ,     ́.     ,   .      1922     ,  , __ !               ,     ,    .    **  **    ,     ,      .




> ,  ,           .
> 
>    -      ,   -   ,   ,    -   .


      ?  , .9 . 113        ,      __       (.,   ).                 ,        .    ,      , __ ,         .      05-1341?  ,  ,        ,       .
         ,  __  .           __ ,     ,            .     , ...

----------


## Andron Step

> -  ,     ́.     ,   .


 


> ( )   "",   .







> **  **


             ,           "".





> ?  , .9 . 113


  ,       ???




> ,      , __ ,         .      05-1341? * ,  ,       * ,       .


.  :   - .        120    36     .       (    120 )  . 153   (      ).




> , ...


         1966 ,       .       .

    ,    .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


,   .     ,   ,     __.          .



> ,       ???


.    .           ?



> (    120 )  . 153   (      )


 .   __           ,      .




> ,    .


  -     ! :Scare3:   , ..  ,    .   (        )         .      05-1341.

----------


## Andron Step

> .    .         **  ?


       .   ,               ???






> .   __           ,      .





> .


 . 








> -     !  , ..  ,    .   (        )         .      05-1341.


    .
     1966      (  )   (  ,   -  )   10000-    .

----------


## GSokolov

> GSokolov #138
>  .              ,      .
>    GSokolov #134
>         .
>  .


  .        ,         ,       ,   .      ,       !




> 1966      (  )   (  ,   -  )   10000-    .


!       **!      ,     ("__ " :Wow: ,  "  _- _ " :Wow:  ).  ,     __ ,        .
 , :Pardon:     .    - . . :Bye:

----------


## Andron Step

> !       **!


   ,   ,     .





> ,     ("__


   .





> ,     __ ,  ** .





> ,      ,      ,       ** .  .......   ......    ......  ,  ,        ,   **


        (" "  ),         . 

      ?    ?

----------

> 


   ()

----------

> .              ,      .


    120     588.   132 ,  "" (    ).    12 .    108 ,  120, 12   . ?  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 132 ,  "" (    ).    12 .    108 ,  120, 12   . ?


           : 120-108=12.   __     -     (- ).               (      ,     ,       __ ), ..    132-120-12=0,  120-108=12.  12 ,      .               .    =100 ./:
1. 120*100 + 12*2*100 = 14400. (   +   )
2. 108*100 + 12*100 + (2*1,5*100+10*2*100)=14300. (   +   ,   ,      _ _  + ).
__ ?      ?

----------

> 


   66- ...   .

----------

,         ...
       .      ,  - .       ?    ,    ...   ...   ,    ,      ?

----------

> -  ,        .


[QUOTE] 113.        . *           [*/QUOTE]...   !

----------


## Andron Step

> 113.        . ** 
> 
> ...   !


  ?     ???           . 113  . 


> ......  .....   ......   ...... 
> 
>  .


             ,       .   -   ???


**   ,          (. . 91 ; 106 ; 107 ; 113  ).

----------


## GSokolov

> 66- ...   .


,        ,    .      __ ,    __ .   588           .




> .      ,  - .       ?


 -  __ ,  __,    . ,  .     __     .

----------


## tv06

00.10 ?  10        8  ?

----------


## Nikost

> 


   .

----------


## tv06

,   -    (  ,   )       .    ,    , ..      -   ,  ,     (((((    ,   .....

----------

